# Distribuidores "scan speak" midwoofer



## tu jefa (Ago 14, 2011)

Un saludo a todos.

Mi nobre es Edgar y recientemente he investigado el calculo de cajas acusticas para formarme y fabricar con mis manos un par de monitores para usarlos en un estudio personal.....y bueno al momento de empezar a buscar los midwoofers para su calculo t/s, para mi gran sorpreza no encuetro un local aca en mexico q venda esclusivamente bocinas de este tipo y pues si alguien de ustedes me puede sugerir un lugar aca en mexico q vendan midwoofermas precisamente en guadalajara.

gracias


----------



## 18soundart (Oct 28, 2011)

Buenos dias a todo los foristas de guanatos city.
hola tu jefa.
echate un voltion por LOPEZ COTILLA entre HUERTO y MOLINA en donde hay varios comercios que tiene diversas marcas de bocinas entr las que te recomiendo son eminence, 18sound, beyma, y una marca que es fabricada en gringolandia que por su precio y calidad es muy recomendable yo la utilizo se llama BUMPER.
espero te sea de utilidad mi comentario.
hasta la vista y suerte.
a todos los foristas.


----------



## tu jefa (Nov 1, 2011)

gracias por responder 18soundart

claro tu sabes que todos los aficionados a la electronica viven por lopez cotilla por aca en jalisco mexico
y pues si me puse a buscar por ejemplo en el mercado del audio ahi por juarez y todos me mandaban a audiopolis o audio master y ninguno vendia midwoofers xdd
Saludos


----------

